# Nice DX in Columbus OH. $350



## jkent (Mar 5, 2015)

This looks like a pretty good deal. If I had the funds I would try to purchase $325 not $350

https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/4915873162.html


----------



## vincev (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice bike,nice price.


----------



## jkent (Mar 5, 2015)

Like I said if I had the funds it would be sold. It looks to be all original, not sure on the rear rack but I'm thinking it's original as well. 
Descent paint as well. Real nice rider.


----------



## Mikes bikes (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice bike, wish I had one ! Mikes from Mikes bikes!


----------



## rodeo1988 (Mar 5, 2015)

I will like, to buy it those grips!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 5, 2015)

I-phone limited visually, but might have a clipper speedo too?
If that were closer, I would have sharked it by now!
Chris


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 5, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I-phone limited visually, but might have a clipper speedo too?
> If that were closer, I would have sharked it by now!
> Chris




Spedo with front rim attachment? Yup!

Rear facing drop outs? Yup!

nice grab and go price? Yup!.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 5, 2015)

And blue with reverse fenders... yeah I'd say score at this price...


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'll buy this if someone can pick it up and ship!


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 5, 2015)

although the picture leaves much to be desired.... paint might be pretty bad, hard to tell


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 5, 2015)

I like it. Great bike I think. Rob.


----------



## randallace (Mar 5, 2015)

Saw that but , just picked up a couple schwinns that have left me cash strapped , LOL


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 6, 2015)

Still a good first bike for a person to get started with.


----------

